# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Çin'de İdamlar Rutin Bir Uygulama Halini Almıştır

## ceydaaa

İdam, Kızıl Çin'in baskı ve şiddete dayalı rejiminin önemli bir siyasal kontrol mekanizmasıdır. Ünlü Çinli muhalif Harry Wu, ülkesindeki bu durumu şöyle tarif eder:

Diktatörlük doğrudan şiddetle bağlantılıdır ve rejimini ona dayanarak geliştirir. Aynen ünlü bir Çin atasözünde belirtildiği gibi, 'maymunu korkutmak için tavuğu öldürür.' "Toplumsal eğitim", idamların toplum önünde gerçekleştirilmesiyle yapılır ve toplu idamlar Parti'nin şiddete duyduğu güvenin göstergesidir.

Kızıl Çin rejimi tarafından bugüne kadar milyonlarca insan idam edilmiştir. Öldürülenlerin sayısını tam olarak tespit edebilmek mümkün değildir. Verilen rakamların çoğunluğu genel tahminlere dayanmakta, ancak yapılan yeni araştırmalar katledilen insan sayısının tahmin edilen rakamlardan çok daha fazla olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır. Komünist rejimin, idamı ve insan katliamını temel prensiplerinden biri olarak kabul etmesi ise yeni bir olgu değildir. 16 Mayıs 1951 tarihli gizli bir belge, Mao'nun Çin'de katletmeyi planladığı insan sayısını belli bir kotaya göre belirlediğini gözler önüne serer

Öldürülmesi gereken karşı devrimcilerden bahsederken belli bir oranın belirlenmesi şarttır. Kırsal bölgelerde bu oran genel nüfusun 1/1.000'ini geçmemelidir. Şehirlerde ise bu oran, biraz daha az olmalıdır, genel nüfusun 0.5/1.000'i uygun gözüküyor. Örneğin 2 milyon kişinin yaşadığı Pekin'de 600'den fazla kişi öldürüldü. 300 kişi daha öldürülmesi planlanıyor. Toplam 1.000 kişi yeterli olacaktır... Hala büyük grupların öldürülmesi zaruridir ve Temmuz ayının sonuna kadar öldürmeyi planladıklarımızın 2/3'sini öldürmek için elimizden geleni yapmalıyız.

Görüldüğü gibi Mao, katliamlarını planlarken, öldürülecek kişinin herhangi bir suç işlemesini zorunlu görmüyordu. İnsanları öldürmeyi, sırf topluma vereceği korku açısından gerekli görüyor ve idamların sayısını bir "kota meselesi" olarak değerlendiriyordu. Bu düşüncenin bir diğer örneğini, "bir insanın ölümü trajedi, bir milyon insanın ölümü ise bir istatistiktir" sözüyle ünlü olan Stalin'de de bulmak mümkündür. Komünist Stalin'in "istatistiksel" cinayetleri sonucunda, 40 milyon masum insan hayatını yitirmiştir.



Mao da öldürülecek kişiler için ölüm emrini bizzat kendisi, yazılı olarak vermekten çekinmemiştir. 17 Ocak 1951 tarihli bir belgede, içlerinde Deng Xiaoping'in de bulunduğu yoldaşlarına şöyle talimat verir:

Hunan'ın batısındaki 21 bölgede 4.600 çete lideri, yerel direnişçi ve Koumintang ajanı öldürülmüştür. Bu yıl yerel otoriteler tarafından bir grup insanın daha öldürülmesi planlanmaktadır. Bu uygulamanın gerekli olduğuna inanıyorum... gerekirse daha büyük gruplar öldürmeliyiz... Büyük hamleler gerçekleştirmek, gerektiğinde öldürülmesi gereken tüm muhalişeri soğukkanlılıkla öldürebilmeyi gerektirir.29

Mao'nun hayatta olduğu ilk dönemlerde idamlar büyük bir hızla ve kimi zaman toplum önünde, kimi zaman da kimsenin haberi olmadan gerçekleştiriliyordu. Örneğin 1953'de Yang Pei isimli bir kadın kocasının idam edilmiş olduğunu, kocasından boşanmak için mahkemeye başvurduğunda öğrenmişti.

Deng döneminde de idamlar devam etti. Bu arada, idam edilen kişilere sıkılan kurşunların masrafının ailesinden karşılanması gibi, akıl almaz bir "tasarruf" tedbiri de uygulamaya kondu. Üstelik bu dönemde idamlar sayesinde devletin kar elde edeceği bir yol daha bulunmuştu: İdam edilen kişilerin organları satılığa çıkarılıyor, bu gelire devlet tamamen el koyuyordu.

Görüldüğü gibi günümüzün Kızıl Çin yöneticileri de, düzenli idamlar gerçekleştirirken, insanları çalışma kamplarında katlederken, aslında sözde "ebedi" önderleri Mao'nun izinden gitmektedirler.

Çin'de idamlar hala düzenli olarak geçekleştirilmektedir. Yıl boyunca gerçekleşen idamlarda tam olarak kaç kişinin hayatını kaybettiği ise, Çin hükümeti bu bilgiyi devlet sırrı olarak nitelendirdiği için, bilinmemektedir. Yine de genel bir fikir vermesi açısından bazı rakamlar şu şekilde aktarılabilir:

Uluslararası Af Örgütü'nün (Amnesty International) hazırladığı rapora göre 1994 yılında 2.050 kişi idam edilmiştir. Yalnızca 1995'in ilk yarısı için bu sayı 1.313'tür. 2000'li yıllara geldiğinde ise sayı daha artmıştır.

----------

